
Show HN: Rebound – turn webhook requests into REST calls - rrs6600
https://reboundx.herokuapp.com/
======
rrs6600
I had built this a while back - will add more details on the site/page if
there is interest.

When using webhooks, I was frustrated that you need to write some code to take
the request, transform the parameters a bit, and then make a REST or a DB
call. This provides a IFTTT like glue to turn those webhook calls into REST
API calls.

------
anonfunction
Any plans to open source the code?

~~~
hsuresh
I'll put it out early next week. It is a very basic rails app at the moment,
and to avoid running background tasks, the endpoint exposed is a blocking
controller. Email if you want me to notify you.

